# Curry Resipes



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone have a good curry recipes? I love curry and am thinking about making some of my own!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This is one of my favorites:

BHUNA MURGH (Chicken Dry Curry)

1-1.5 lbs boneless skinless chicken breast
cut into large cubes
1 large onion, finely chopped
3 large cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 T finely chopped fresh ginger
2 t curry powder
1 t tandoori mix
1 t ground cumin
1/2 t garam masala
1 t chili powder or paprika
1 T lemon juice
2 t salt (I use only one)

Saute onion, garlic and ginger until onions are golden brown. Add curry, tandoori, cumin, garam masala and chili powder. Mix well and continue to saute for approx 1 minute. Add salt and lemon juice. Add chicken and turn pieces until they are coated with spice mixture. Cook over low to medium heat until tender. Serve with (or over rice)


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Thai or Indian?


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Have a look at the Food network website http://www.foodnetwork.com/

I'm sure you can find some great curry recipes there. If you want to take a relatively easy route to preparing curry dishes, there is a great line of curry pastes that you mix with veggies and meats made by Patak. It is available in Canada, not sure about the US though.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

This is what I use, but it's a Japanese style curry.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

volfan said:


> Thai or Indian?


I enjoy both, but my fav. is Thai!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

oh god, japanese beef curry is amazing...
My mom got me hooked on that at an early age. Easy to make with the little packages too!

As for Indian curry, ill post a wet recipie when i get back from work.
Its much like Poons' recipie where it starts with a garlic, onion, chili sort of base that you sweat for a while, then add in dry spices...
but then it has a "wet" compnent with tomatoes and cilantro that you put in the blender...
add wet to dry and simmer until the H2O has been mostly driven out of the tomatoes, and then you add in a bit of yogurt.. 
at some point you put in your chicken and let it cook in the simmering sauce.
very tasty..
I have to find my recipie card as i mostly make it from memory now.

that aside, if you find 1000 indian recipies (a large hardcover cookbook) pick it up. Ive found that some cookbooks are really good, and some are stinkers.
EVERY recipie ive made from this book has gotten rave reviews from friends and family.
http://www.amazon.com/000-Indian-Recipes-Neelam-Batra/dp/0764519727

(the basic chicken curry recipie from this book is the one i always start with, it acts as a base for many different dishes... i really reccomend this book if you wish to cook indian food)

Whereas other cook books did not fare so well 

-hyp


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Not curry but the indian spices are good.......

Chicken Makhani

Ingredients:

Tandoori Chicken 1 whole (or a few chicken breasts) 
Butter 50 gms (1/4 cup)
Cream 1 cup 
Tomato puree 3 cups 
Garam Masala Powder 2 tsp. 
Red chilli powder 1 tsp. 
Coriander powder 1/2 tsp. 
Ginger paste 1 tsp. 
Garlic paste 1 tsp. 
Green chilli paste 1 tsp. 
Salt to taste 
Chopped green coriander leaves for garnishing 

Method:

1. Take 1 whole tandoori chicken and cut it into pieces. (or a few chicken breasts) 
2. Heat half of the butter in a frying pan. Add ginger garlic and green chilli paste and saute for 1 minute. 
Add chicken pieces and fry until brown from all the sides. Remove and keep aside. 
3. Add the remaining butter and reheat. Add tomato puree, red chilli powder, garam masala powder, 
coriander powder and salt. Stir well. 
4. Add little water just enough to make a thick gravy and bring it to boil on high. 
Reduce the heat and add chicken pieces. 
5. Stir gently to coat all the chicken pieces with tomato gravy. 
Add 1/2 cup cream and simmer for 10 minutes. 

Garnish with coriander leaves and rest of the cream and serve hot.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I love Indian food. I drive 85 miles for an occasional treat. It helps that Just For Him (pipes and cigars) is on the same street. Btw, why did you move, Joel?!?!

Keep those recipes coming.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> I love Indian food. I drive 85 miles for an occasional treat. It helps that Just For Him (pipes and cigars) is on the same street. *Btw, why did you move, Joel*?!?!
> 
> Keep those recipes coming.


I grew up in kc and always wanted to move back. I just got accepted to UMKC so I am going to move up there.

Joel


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

I make a killer thai curry that's dead easy.. but you need access to an asian grocery store.

you need:
SAUCE:
1 can coconut CREAM (not milk - CREAM)
1 tin of curry paste (these look like tiny tins of cat food, and come with either red pepper paste, green paste, panang)

STUFF:
strips of chicken or turkey, or shrimp
vegetables (I suggest some combination of green beans, snap peas, chopped onions, eggplant, red pepper... you can come up with this stuff easy)



so basically you need to panfry the stuff till its cooked (I usually cook the meat, set aside, cook the veggies, then add back in the meat) then dump in the sauce ingredients. Let it simmer for 15 minutes or so and you're done.. serve on rice.

I also have a really complex indian butter chicken recipe that takes the better part of 3 hours to complete if you are making it yourself, and maybe 2 hours if you're working with someone as a team. It's really awesome and worth making sometime, if you want me to write it out for you)


----------

